# Possible solution to greyed out and cloud books in PW2 collections



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I thought this deserved its own thread. I don't think this solution has been mentioned. If I'm wrong about either/both, please merge this post with the 5.4.2 update thread. 

It seems people are having trouble making greyed out books and cloud books disappear from their PW2 collections.

I played around with my first collection last night, a J.D. Robb folder, because I took advantage of yesterday's deal at the last minute. 

I ended up accidentally importing two library books into the collection. I have no idea why those still show up at all, but that's another issue for another time.

I wasn't sure how the hell to erase them. It's not intuitive at all. But after a few minutes of frustration, I figured it out. Keep your finger pressed on the cloud/library book to bring up the various options. As you'll see, your options are much more limited than usual - erasing the book is not one of them. However, "Add to Collection" IS an option. "But it's already IN a collection!" you say to yourself with a sigh. Do it anyway. The next screen will show a checkmark next to the name of the collection ("J.D. Robb" in my case). Uncheck it, and poof, the greyed out/library book is gone from your collection.

My J.D. Robb collection went from 20 books to 18. It definitely works.

Hope this helps ease the frustration for some people. There are other issues with the PW2 and collections, I'm guessing, but at least this is one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it's always worked that way . . .counterintuitive I agree. But it's HUGELY tedious to go through and delete all the books NOT on the device. And defeats the purpose of "cloud" collections and the distinction between "cloud" and "device".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, that's the solution some people have had to resort to, and I think it's been mentioned--to not have any books not on the device in collections.


Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Were cloud books even an option for collections before this update? I don't remember them being allowed on my old K4.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Were cloud books even an option for collections before this update? I don't remember them being allowed on my old K4.


No . .. that's the thing. When they talked about cloud collections, I think we all envisioned a way to organize your library in the cloud. But didn't realize that would mean there would be 'phantom' books listed on your device if you used the same collections. And, actually, if there was a distinction between what showed when choosing 'cloud' vs 'device' I'd be satisfied. But even then, I can't delete a collection on my one kindle without it deleting the collection on other cloud enabled kindles. That's silly. You should be able to set up collections in the cloud, sort your books, and then decide with collections and which books you want on your device.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh my gosh, THANK YOU for posting this. I was just sitting here seriously frustrated that even though I deleted my books I could still see them and they still showed up in my collection numbers. I have no idea why this is that way but I don't care for it at all. 

Thank you so much for sharing this with us, I just tried it and it completely worked. I hate clutter and having deleted books still visible probably would have driven me crazy at some point in time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> Oh my gosh, THANK YOU for posting this. I was just sitting here seriously frustrated that even though I deleted my books I could still see them and they still showed up in my collection numbers. I have no idea why this is that way but I don't care for it at all.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this with us, I just tried it and it completely worked. I hate clutter and having deleted books still visible probably would have driven me crazy at some point in time.


Again . . . . provide feedback to Amazon about this. Go through Kindle Support.


----------

